# NY daytrips: Long Island railroad etc



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2008)

Are there any nice days out that can be had on the Long Island Rail Road and how much is it likely to cost. Have a few more days in NY than I usually do this year, and thought it might be a nice way to spend a day!

Suggestions please.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2008)

We went for a lovely day out on the Metro-North Railroad which travels up the Hudson River. We went to a place called Beacon.























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/beacon-new-york.html

(Hope you don't mind but I'll change the title of the thread)


----------



## D (Mar 2, 2008)

There are LOADS of lovely trips to be taken.  Beacon has the DIA art center.  On the LIRR you could go out to Montauk (a little chilly though, still, in March).

You could go out to East Hampton and check out the Krasner-Pollock (as in Jackson Pollock) House and Study Center:

http://naples.cc.sunysb.edu/CAS/pkhouse.nsf/pages/house

There's also plenty up north, not on LI...and Connecticut...

And farms! Trips to farms! (that's what I want to take soon) and biking in Westchester...and...


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't belive the photos of Beacon, it looks like a million miles from NYC. I think we will defo make a trip somewhere out of town to take in something more real! Thanks Ed


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure if it's still the case... but if you take the LIRR form Grand Central at rush hour, you can buy cocktails from stands on the platform. Quite an anomaly in the liquor-controlled usa.

Fire Island's nice for a day trip. There's some kind of ferry / train ticket you can get.


----------



## D (Mar 3, 2008)

Fire Island! I haven't been there since I was 9!


----------



## pk (Mar 3, 2008)

East Hampton is DULL is hell, but Montauk is cool.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 8, 2008)

Cold Spring up the Hudson Valley is a nice place - great train ride too !


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 9, 2008)

t0bytoo said:


> Not sure if it's still the case... but if you take the LIRR form Grand Central at rush hour, you can buy cocktails from stands on the platform. Quite an anomaly in the liquor-controlled usa..



It's the Metro-North railroad from Grand Central and the LIRR from Penn Station [/pedant].  

There are bar carts on the platforms at both stations, despite an atttempt at a bit of Prohibition last year:

Commuters’ Cocktail Hour Likely to Keep Rolling (NY Times)

The article confirms my suspicion that the only trains that still sell liquor on board are the MetroNorth services that go out to New Haven.

From memory, I don't think you'd get very far asking one of the cart vendors to mix a Martini for you.


----------

